# Gen-Eye



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking into a sewer cameras. I would like one I can send down main lines and possibly use in 1 1/2 lines as well? Not sure if this would do it? I did see a brand on ebay not sure if it's any good? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sewer-Video...063?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e5eb2417

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Sewer-...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e5d1243f

Has anyone ever use one of these? http://www.drainbrain.com/geneye/microscope.html

I guess it's time to get into drain cleaning a little more. I hate cleaning drains but like doing the replacements.. Well except the last one I did... :whistling2: Another story at a different time..

Most of my equipment is General Wire (Root 66 and Mini Rooter with 75ft 3/8 cable, and Brass Craft drum/drill/stand with a 50ft 5/16ths general cable. I know Brass Craft but the little guy works great!

I wish I would of gotten a K-60 since it looks like it takes up less space than my root 66.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hell no don't do it! Buy a used seesnake if you're on a budget! Will can tell you how he wasted 5k on an easycam that never worked. My seesnake is 10+ years old and has only needed a new battery and cord. I'd recommend a color mini reel and the new CS6 monitor. Small light and cheaper then a used CS10 or vcr monitor. For the locator, try a scout locator. Work good enough with a sonde. I'm not up to speed on the tax equipment deduction but I think this is the last year with the current writeoff. Maybe buying new is worth it? As long as you buy seesnake, you only regret it once.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Easy cam must of been one of those ebay deals.

. I think General stuff is good BUT if someone has own a Gen-Eye (Vista, SD, or Eye pod) and found them to be junk I would look more into Ridgid But they think there stuff is GOLD!:whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just get you a SeeSnake Mini.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I gotta say, I do like the idea of the Gen Eye micro-Scope for quick peeks into toilets, tubs and lavs. I like how compact it is.
Anyone own one?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Although I did just find a thread on the seesnake micro reel that can do the same thing and is just as compact.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

General camera systems are made by radio detection known as the gatorcam.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Rats,

Is gatorcam any good or is it a POS


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> General camera systems are made by radio detection known as the gatorcam.


They also make them for Electric Eel, or they used too.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> They also make them for Electric Eel, or they used too.


And the Ridgid cameras are made by DeepSea , http://www.deepsea.com/ which is the company that made the cameras for the Naval submarines. Then many years later they formed a branch off called Seektech which specializes in sewer cameras.


----------



## Shedman (Dec 1, 2013)

Reading Will's post regarding his experiences with cheaper brand camera's has helped me with going with Ridgid products...also reading what others have posted has backed this up over & over...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Which See snake model is most commonly used? Length of camera rod? I was looking at this on line MAX rM200 Camera System. Not sure of cost but looked cool and compact


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The most common length is 200' but 325' is also available. The extra length is useful when pulling the camera or for reterminating but you can't always push the full length. For type to buy, look at your pipes you'll be inspecting. 4" and above, go with full size. 2"-6" go with mini......it works good but it's a compromise sometimes in 6". 

If I had the money, I'd buy a full size and a D65S for the small pipes and toilets. I'd go for the CS6 monitor. I have a toolbox monitor which I still use....3" monitor and the smaller screen isn't an issue.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am with Gear, a full sized reel, and the D65 reel for the little stuff. As for the monitor I like the CS1000 but it is very pricey.

I have not seen the CS6 in person yet to form an opinion.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

thank you fellow PZ members you have been very helpful. Has anyone used Spartans sewer cam system? 

Another question is how are their sewer machines. I been thinking of picking up Spartan 300 to do main lines 3-6" with. Any thoughts?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

3KP said:


> thank you fellow PZ members you have been very helpful. Has anyone used Spartans sewer cam system? Another question is how are their sewer machines. I been thinking of picking up Spartan 300 to do main lines 3-6" with. Any thoughts?


300 is a good machine, but is pass on the camera and stay Witch's SeeSnake


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Will said:


> Just get you a SeeSnake Mini.


That's a new one I've never seen an ID in a sewer


----------

